# Colby bloodline



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

John P. Colby is he the maker of the Colby bloodline and how good is it far as game and working dogs?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

absolutely love the line... they are smart, solid working dogs. As for game..the only way to know that is to participate in an illegal act. I have raised colby dogs for close to 15 years now, I will always have one on my yard.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

LadyRampage said:


> absolutely love the line... they are smart, solid working dogs. As for game..the only way to know that is to participate in an illegal act. I have raised colby dogs for close to 15 years now, I will always have one on my yard.


Didn't mean to use game as illegal just so use to hearing it


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Totally understand!! But I really do love the line! I love what the cross brings but pure are just as great! My colbys are still in the smaller range...biggest male I have is just over 45lbs!


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh ok that's dtill good size unfortunately whatever Colby was in my pup has been washed down or doesn't really matter bc its been some generation ago.


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

Lady Rampage, I was curious how small the Colby line might be. I have always liked the smaller bulldogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MLB, I have a pup from Lady Rampage, wel he is not a pup anymore he is 19 1/2 months old and he weighs about 45lbs conditioned  RIght now for the winter he is fat and is weighing in at 52lbs


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you apbtmom76 I appreciate your answer. I have had the apbts in the 20 to 50 range (almost twenty years ago) but recently have seen pics of small bulldogs in the late teen early 20 areas. Really like those. Because I have not run the thought of getting another pooch past the war department, I have not contacted any one who I thought might have the smaller dogs. Just general info at this time.

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

My youngest female is not of Colby blood but when conditioned she weighs in at roughly 35lbs, I do have a friend who has some dogs that run in the early to mid 20's but it is hard to let him let one go off his yard. I like my dogs a little on the smaller side and my Colby male is smaller compared to others I have seen. And I am sure Lady Rampage can answer your questions better but she is home bound due to surgery. Good luck.

Tye


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for your courtesies as they are much appreciated. I will stick in the back of my mind the info on your friend. Of course that might be problematic as trying to coordinate my brain and my fingers can be a real challenge let along remembering something important.
I do want to add that I'm am not interested in a lines that would specifically breed for small dogs; just ones that run small. There are many more traits that are important to me. 
Hope Lady Rampage gets well soon and makes a full recovery. 

Mike


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Mike you sound like me, my fingers don't like to coordinate with my brain most of the time, lol. And my friend doesn't breed for small dogs either but he does have a couple of bitches that throw small dogs  But yes if I know he is having a litter I will let you know and you can get in touch with him, great guy, great friend of mine 
And Lady Rampage is all heart and much like her dogs, she will be back to herself in no time  I will tell her you have said this though 

Tye


----------



## mlb (Nov 7, 2012)

Tye,
Thanks again. Did not mean to hijack this Colby thread. I'm interested in his dogs. Probably will try to contact Dan (I believe) Colby at some point. I live in BFE Arizona ((retired here) and just met a gentleman who has some very strong Heinzl dogs. Will try to get together with him in a couple. His dogs run 40s+. 

Have a good one and hope to catch up some more.

Mike


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol sent you a PM, and you do the same, 

Tye


----------

